
Apple: Deprecation of OpenGL and OpenCL - mwuertinger
https://developer.apple.com/macos/whats-new/
======
Angostura
If you're wondering about what they are moving to, here is the WWDC
introductory presentation on Metal 2
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017/601/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017/601/)

and the WWDC video on Using Metal 2 for Compute:
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017/608/?time=5...](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017/608/?time=59)
\- Performance shaders are coming to Mac.

------
hungerstrike
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231593)

------
bythewhy
What does this mean for WebGL?

------
bitcharmer
Apple is trying really hard to become the new Microsoft.

~~~
dmak
How so?

~~~
vs2
DirectX

